
We Knew Julian Assange Hated ClintonDidn’t Know..Was Secretly Advising Trump - alphabettsy
https://theintercept.com/2017/11/15/wikileaks-julian-assange-donald-trump-jr-hillary-clinton/
======
dionian
Wikileaks initiated a convo with DJT Jr, and the latter only responded with
requests for more info.

Ridiculously, The Intercept considers this "secret advisement".

One wonders who is behind this agitprop

~~~
neaden
You realize that The Intercept is a far leftist publication run by the people
who Edward Snowden contacted to leak his documents to right? If you think that
they are government propaganda than you might as well think every single
website, radio program, and TV show in the world is government propaganda.

~~~
standupstandup
Pro-Clinton propaganda can't be government propaganda because Clinton isn't in
government. It really only works if you use a definition of propaganda that
includes material generated by allies of possible governments or former
governments.

